# TUG Weight Loss Party: Fall/Holiday 2009



## SDKath (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to our new thread and a fresh start for our weight loss efforts.  Now that the kids are heading back to school and the holiday season will shortly be before us, I thought we could kick off our challenge again!  Please join me on this long and rather painful journey to getting healthier and hopefully slimmer along the way...

How about starting off with some updated info:

*NAME
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL 
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE
MOTIVATION
PROBLEMS
DIET PLAN*

SO I will start to demonstrate:

*NAME:* Katherine
*WEIGHT LOSS GOAL:* 5 pounds
*EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL:* 3x/week, 20 minutes (starting low, hoping to keep it up from now on)
*LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE:* 2 months for now
*MOTIVATION:* Fall back to school family photo shoot is late October and I want to be thinner than in last year's pictures....
*PROBLEMS:* Gained 2 pounds this summer.  Doesn't sound like a lot to some but for me that's about 2 month's worth of work.  I am also having a hard time staying away from carbs and sweets.  
*DIET PLAN:* I might just try to do the South Beach diet this time.  I am still signed up with Jenny Craig till October but I am sick of microwave food.  SB has low carb requirements which is really what I need to stay away from chocolate and pasta!   

Good luck to all!!!!  Katherine


----------



## LisaH (Aug 26, 2009)

OK here I go:

*NAME:* Lisa
*WEIGHT LOSS GOAL:* 5-10 pounds
*EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL:* 3-5x/week, 20-30 minutes walk each time
*LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE:* 3 months for now (till Thanksgiving)
*MOTIVATION:* Want to look good when we visit USVI this Nov....
*PROBLEMS:* too lazy and not watching what I eat  
*DIET PLAN:* try to eat less for each meal and try to eat healthy.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 26, 2009)

Alright. Here goes.

*NAME* Jim 
*WEIGHT LOSS GOAL* 15 lbs+-
*EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL* Daily Activity 30-45 minutes- Per Dr Oz, walk 30 minutes every day.
*LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE* Lifetime- enough yo-yo-ing
*MOTIVATION* Feeling better, living longer, traveling more.
*PROBLEMS* Hate the gym, love ice cream, bread
*DIET PLAN* DW and I are doing our version of South Beach. Limiting carbs and fat. Eating lots of veggies and lean protein We have been doing this for just over 2 months. I'm down 27 and DW is off 15 today from her starting point. 

Best wishes to all.....

Jim Ricks


----------



## SDKath (Aug 27, 2009)

Lisa,

If we both meet our goal, would you take me to the USVI with you???

Jim, congrats on your and DW's losses so far!!  How are you modifying the South Beach?  I am reading the book again tonight and those first 2 weeks look next to impossible for me and my chocoholic/carboholic brain...

Katherine


----------



## LisaH (Aug 27, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Lisa,
> 
> If we both meet our goal, would you take me to the USVI with you???



 Be careful what you ask for...sure you want to spend the Thanksgiving week with my grumpy kids?  :rofl:


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Jim, congrats on your and DW's losses so far!!  How are you modifying the South Beach?  I am reading the book again tonight and those first 2 weeks look next to impossible for me and my chocoholic/carboholic brain...Katherine



I don't think we are as strict as the book. The first 2 weeks (phase 1) is a PITA. I had been eating a big bowl of cereal for breakfast. No more. Eggs, meat and cheese on Phase 1. I got a cookbook '500 Low Carb Recipes' by Dana Carpender (at Costco)- I've been doing most of the cooking from it. Much of my success has been from lifestyle change. I worked in a very sedentary gig. On the road eating endless deli's and fried and fast food. I said that if you are what you eat, I'd be a chicken strip! Now, after retirement, I am active all day, gardening, doing the marketing, I love to cook and am pretty good at it. Much of what we are eating I've grown in the garden. I supplement this with chicken and fish. We eat beef about once every other week.  This has been a total lifestyle change and doesn't feel like a diet at all.

We both love chocolate, too. DW allows herself 1 oz of 70% chocolate a day. The chocolate itself is OK, it's the sugar and cream that's in most of it that gets you. I could be a wino, so I have 1 glass of red wine. Purely for medicinal purposes, you understand. The tough one for me to pass up is good, crusty bread. I just can't have it in the house or I'd inhale a loaf in a day. Slathered with butter. And salt.

We weigh daily and if we have a setback, we go back to phase 1 for a day or two. So far it's working. 

Keep it up....

Jim Ricks


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 27, 2009)

NAME:  Jim
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL: 8-10 more pounds down to 15-17% body fat. 
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL: Finish Honolulu Marathon
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE: Until 12 Noon on Dec 13, 2009
MOTIVATION: Living to eat instead of eating to live.
PROBLEMS: Running 45-49 miles per week in the month of Nov.
DIET PLAN: Eating anything I want whenever I want it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2009)

*NAME: *Steve
*WEIGHT LOSS GOAL:* 25 lbs
*EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL:* 5 miles, 3x/wk, <45 mins
*LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE:* 12/31/09
*MOTIVATION:* I don't want to look like a whale any longer
*DIET PLAN:* Reduce the size of my meals to no more than one-half of what I had been eating, eliminate snacking, and exercise per plan above.  I actually started this in mid-June (but have not been exercising as regularly as planned), and have already lost 10 lbs


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 27, 2009)

Aargh, guess I have to commit myself!

*NAME*:  Cathyb
*WEIGHT LOSS GOAL*:  20 lbs
*EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL*:  YMCA Water Aerobics 2x/wk; Cardiac 2x/wk
*LENGTH OF CHALLENGE*:  Till 12/24
*MOTIVATION*:  Back into my pretty clothes
*PROBLEMS*:  Multi-vacations, love eating out
*DIET PLAN*:  South Beach -- worked twice before


----------



## GadgetRick (Aug 27, 2009)

*NAME*: Rick
*WEIGHT LOSS GOAL:* 20 lbs
*EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL:* Jiujitsu/grappling 3-5x per week 1-1.5 hours each time
*LENGTH OF CHALLENGE*: October 15
*MOTIVATION:* More competitions coming up
*PROBLEMS:* Junk food/ice cream
*DIET PLAN:* Cutting way back on the junk food/ice cream

I compete in grappling/submission tournaments (just won one earlier in August) and looking to lose a few to improve my cardio more so I can enter more divisions in the tournaments coming up.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 27, 2009)

NAME:  Brian Rogers
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL:  lose 15% more body fat
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL: 
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE:  till it gets done!
MOTIVATION:  seeing myself at 270lbs on national tv!
PROBLEMS:  none
DIET PLAN:  eat less, work out 3 days a week.

While im still at the wall trying to dip below 240, ive lost nearly 15% body fat from when I started...I just do alot of weight training now vs cardio...and with the suppliments...I think im putting on as much weight in muscle as im losing.

none of my clothes fit anymore, which is both a good and a bad thing I suppose depending on your point of view!


----------



## Patri (Aug 27, 2009)

NAME: Patri
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL: maintain 
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL: walk almost daily, weights
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE: ongoing
MOTIVATION: clothes are fitting nicely now
PROBLEMS: losing focus. I love to eat
DIET PLAN: counting calories. I didn't really lose anything on that New Year's challenge. I started counting calories in June and was shocked to realize true portion sizes. Lost 5 lbs. over the summer and am where I want to be now. It feels so good


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 27, 2009)

fyi this was a fantastic site for tracking your daily calorie intake!  free too!

http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/users/myplate/


----------



## bass (Aug 27, 2009)

NAME:   Nancy
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL:  5 lbs.
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL:  Walk 5 miles per day  Zumba 3X week
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE  3 months
MOTIVATION:  Lose weight before the holidays and have several int'l   vacations in the next year incl.  Argentina vacation 9/15/2009
PROBLEMS:  Sweets
DIET PLAN:  Weight Watchers Lifetime Member


----------



## SDKath (Aug 27, 2009)

I also like My Fitness Pal's site for counting calories, fat and sugar. It's free and their search is easy and quick.  I just wish I was better at "journaling" what I eat.  

I think for our first "mini" challenge I would invite everyone who wants to participate to write down EVERYTHING they eat for a week!  Brian's suggested site or the one below are good ones to use, or WW has of course a diary.  Or, you can just grab a pencil and paper and do it the old fashioned way.

But don't start just yet.  Let's do it starting Monday.  For now, I am just enjoying reading everyone's intros.  

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/


----------



## cpamomma (Aug 28, 2009)

Alright, I guess I will play too  

NAME:  Karen
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL: 10 lbs 
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL: workout at gym at least 5 days a week for at least 1 hour, including twice a week with a trainer.
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE: continuous
MOTIVATION: I want to live long and stay healthy and active
PROBLEMS: desk job, medication that interferes with weight loss and ice cream
DIET PLAN: low fat, low calorie, mostly organic foods


----------



## cpamomma (Aug 28, 2009)

SDKath said:


> But don't start just yet.  Let's do it starting Monday.  For now, I am just enjoying reading everyone's intros.
> 
> http://www.myfitnesspal.com/



I will do what I can next week, but I will be in Kauai.  I heard stories about Tropical Dreams ice cream...I'll try to limit it to once during the week.  I think all the fresh fish and fruit is fine.  I will also do a lot of hiking, kayaking, etc., but I start in ernest the following week.


----------



## JudyH (Aug 28, 2009)

NAME:  Judy H
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL: 10 lbs 
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL: Hip strengthening exercises daily
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE:  Before Hip Surgury Dec 1.
MOTIVATION:  lose the weight I gained on multiple vacations and improve outcome of surgury
PROBLEMS:  Other than I hate exercise, I work 12pm to 8pm.  Makes meal planning tough, encourages too much snacking.
DIET PLAN:  Low carb., preplan meals and snacks, very limited sweets.


----------



## SDKath (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok folks, I am gearing up to try to do South Beach Phase 1 starting Monday!  I gave a trial run today and not having carbs really, really s*cks.  So I am not sure I can do it but 14 days seems like a short enough time to try.  I was CRAVING sweets and crunchy things all day!  Sigh.

Well, I am going shopping tomorrow for veggies and hummus and other protein filled snacks.  Here is to giving it a valiant effort.  Anyone else wanna join us in the challenge?

Addendum: Day 1 done (trial run) and I feel great.  My scale says 1 pound less, which is hard to believe but I'll take it.  I was craving chocolate big time last night so DH went to the store and got me sugar free popsickles.  It worked and today is much better.  I have to say I really like this plan because I am not hungry.  I feel full and satisfied.  I just have to be really careful with the carbs (no ketchup - eeek)....   I am going to do it full force come Monday.

Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Aug 30, 2009)

Posting what I ate yesterday as my trial run and what I am doing today on the South Beach:

1) Breakfast yesterday was fake egg omelet, added a little light cheese, veggies and ham sliced up.  Very yummy.  Skipped the bread.  Had V8 juice which I have not had since I was pregnant (weird craving at the time -- don't ask :ignore: ).  I was pleasantly surprised at how refreshing it tasted on ice with some water added to lighten it.

2) Lunch yesterday was chicken salad from El Pollo Loco.  Took off the tortilla strips since they are now a no no.  Snack around 4pm was broccoli dipped in hummus.  It was actually really delicious!

3) Dinner was chicken stir fry with veggies, no rice.  Missed the carbs a bit at dinner, I have to admit.  It was very tasty though.  I then had a sugar free chocolate popsickle to get rid of my after meal chocolate craving.  

I did have a banana before bed because I was just feeling a little wierd.  I know it's high in carbs relatively speaking but I figured after a good day, it won't kill me....

So today has been similar:

1) Breakfast: scrambled eggs with mushrooms. Snack: lowfat cottage cheese

2) Lunch: Pulled Pork salad with black beans, avocados, lettuce, salsa and light ranch dressing.  I am not sure the Ranch dressing fits the sugar free theme but heck, again, it won't kill me.

3) Dinner planned: Shepherd's pie with family (will skip the mashed potatos and just have the ground turkey and veggies that we put in it).

Exercise both days: just light swimming/splashing around in the pool with the kids.

So how is everyone doing?  Katherine


----------



## JudyH (Aug 30, 2009)

Today was protein drink, 4 carbs and 130 calories

8 steamed crabs, steamed shrimp, 1 light beer and 1 heavy chocolate chip cookie.  ( However, yesterday someone gave me a box of homemade chocolate candies, and they are going to work with hubby tomarrow)

Grilled red snapper, grilled asperagus, 1 ear corn, 2 small slices french bread, a few strawberries, 1 glass white wine.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2009)

We went for our couple mile hike along the Snake River Canyon rim then back home for brunch. 

For today's breakfast, I fixed eggs (5) with onion, broccoli, a serrano chile, 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1 leftover slice of bacon, 2 oz shredded cheese and a little cooked wild rice for the 3 of us. The dog gets 'cheesy eggs' when we do. 

We had protein shakes (chocolate) as a mid afternoon snack.

Dinner: We sort of fell off the wagon a little with Keilbasa and homemade sauerkraut, cottage cheese and a couple slices of home canned peaches. 

DW made 'Creamcicle' parfaits of sugar free orange jello surrounding sugar free vanilla pudding for dessert a little later

I was down 2 lbs for the week, continuing the trend of the last 2 months.
DW is peeling off about a pound a week on average. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## SDKath (Aug 31, 2009)

Sucking on a broccoli with hummus as I write this (it really is a yummy combo!).

Judy, steamed crab is my absolute favorite.  It's so low in calories and high in protein -- I am drooling just reading your post!  It doesn't help that it's 4pm and I am hungry!

Jim, congrats on the weight loss!  It's great that you can continue to lose after weeks.  I find that my metabolism shuts down after a few weeks no matter what I do.  And then I plateau for weeks.

How is everyone else doing on this MOnday?  It's back to school day for us today so I have to come up with a nutritious, low carb dinner for me and "normal" food for the rest of the family ASAP. 

I had turkey chili with parmesan cheese and a big fat salad for lunch, plus a protein bar for snack.

I hope the scale continues to move south for all!  Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Aug 31, 2009)

Good promo at South Beach Diet online!

I wasn't going to sign up for their website/tracking but this deal is for a book for $10 plus $5 shipping and 1 free month of on line tracking/recipes...  Sounds pretty good.  I just placed the order.

Katherine

https://www.southbeachdiet.com/sbd/publicsite/funnel/v2/register.aspx?promo=CE526E14-EE34-4A82-A302-D3E5D7F1FBF0&variable=0


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Sucking on a broccoli with hummus as I write this (it really is a yummy combo!).
> 
> How is everyone else doing on this MOnday?  It's back to school day for us today so I have to come up with a nutritious, low carb dinner for me and "normal" food for the rest of the family ASAP.  Katherine



You shouldn't have to prepare two meals. The low-carb entrees are not all that different than their carb laden counterparts. Then add potatoes, bread, pasta or whatever starch the others like or is appropriate for the meal for them. For instance, marinara sauce over pasta for them and micro-bake a spaghetti squash for you (use half and save the other half for later). 

I made a gazpacho out of my garden last night. We're having some of that with grilled salmon. Yum!


----------



## SDKath (Sep 1, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> You shouldn't have to prepare two meals. The low-carb entrees are not all that different than their carb laden counterparts. Then add potatoes, bread, pasta or whatever starch the others like or is appropriate for the meal for them. For instance, marinara sauce over pasta for them and micro-bake a spaghetti squash for you (use half and save the other half for later).
> 
> I made a gazpacho out of my garden last night. We're having some of that with grilled salmon. Yum!



Good point.  I tried it with the Shepherd's pie.  I picked off the mashed potatos and ate the ground turkey and veggies part over salad.  It was very good.  Tonight I had a killer headache so I had to eat a PEACH!  A PEACH!  And I feel bad about it.     Dieting blows...

Katherine


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2009)

SDKath said:


> I had to eat a PEACH!  A PEACH!  And I feel bad about it.  Katherine



Don't beat yourself up over it. It's Summer. Peaches aren't going to be any better. You are eating 'low-carb, not 'zero-carb'. If you figure that it takes 50 grams of carb and 2000 calories to maintain, and you take in 20 grams of carbs and 1700 calories, you are still losing. Make it a lifestyle change, not a 'diet'.  If your goal is to diet to a certain point so that you can get off the diet, that will be the day the weight starts to come back on. 

Eat some of what's good and fresh, and make adjustment somewhere else. Yesterday, a neighbor brought over some fresh beets. (huge starch/carb count) So I boiled 'em up, skinned 'em, sliced and pickled some of them and ate a few slices. Feel bad? Nope, they were delicious. Maybe having a little indulgence makes it seem less like a diet and more like enjoying good things in moderation.

Keep it up... Jim Ricks


----------



## bass (Sep 3, 2009)

Weighed in today at Weight Watchers.   Lost 1 lb!  I'd like to lose 1 lb a week.  Good luck to everyone.

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Sep 3, 2009)

Congrats Nancy!  I am down 1.8 pounds in less than a week!!    I have never lost weight this fast.  I swear, the South Beach program works for me!  The first diet that actually does.  I know it's only first week and my metabolism will slow, blah, blah, blah, but I am thrilled with the results so far.

And I don't feel too bad either.  I get headaches more often on this diet than any other though -- so that is one negative thing.  And I am a bit too wiped out to exercise.  But the second phase will be easier so I hope to pick up my routine after the 2 weeks of torture are over.

Here is today's menu:

1) Breakfast: fake eggs with a little cheese and one turkey hot dog cut up into it.  V8
2) No snack (late breakfast today)
3) Lunch: taco meat and cheese on salad with light ranch dressing, mushrooms and broccoli added
4) Snack: hard boiled egg with hummus and probably an apple (a no-no for Phase 1 but I really need a little carbs around 4pm)
5) Dinner: Stir fry veggies and chicken
6) Late nite: no sugar added popsickle (kills my chocolate craving) and probably some flavorless, I mean, sugar free fat free yogurt with Splenda

Katherine


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 3, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Congrats Nancy! I am down 1.8 pounds in less than a week!!  I have never lost weight this fast. I swear, the South Beach program works for me! The first diet that actually does. I know it's only first week and my metabolism will slow, blah, blah, blah, but I am thrilled with the results so far.
> 
> And I don't feel too bad either. I get headaches more often on this diet than any other though -- so that is one negative thing. And I am a bit too wiped out to exercise. But the second phase will be easier so I hope to pick up my routine after the 2 weeks of torture are over.
> 
> Katherine


 
The initial weight loss from extremely low carb diets is due to water loss.  The body stores carbs in a form called glycogen.  Your body only has about a 24 hour supply and then it turns to the body's protein (muscle) and fat for fuel--if it doesn't get enough fuel from food that is.  Each glycogen molecule is bound with two water molecules.  When you use up your glycogen, you also release the water bound to it.  Water weighs alot--so the initial weight loss looks impressive.  Restore your glycogen and the water will return as well.  This is not a bad thing at all.  Carb is the body's preferred fuel source.  Your brain must have glucose (a carb) to function.

The human body uses fat for fuel (and that is what we are trying to do to lose weight) as well but usually does so in combination with carbs.  If you  don't have enough glucose, the fat is inefficiently used and results in ketone bodies being formed.  (This is not a very good explanation--I used to be much better at this.)  Some of the excess ketones are excreted via the lungs resulting in bad breath.  You also get headaches on this kind of diet.

When I as a new dietitian about 30 or so years ago, I had a woman come in for an outpatient consultation.  She told me she had headaches and was tired.  I said, "you are on a low carb diet aren't you."  She was shocked and said, "how did you know?"  "Those are the common symptoms, ma'am."

Placing your body into ketosis is not a good thing although it will result in weight loss.  There are healthier ways to do this.  I suggest you don't go below 100 grams carb per day.  You can measure ketones in your urine with a dipstick test--we used to do this with diabetics before we had home blood glucose testing.  Some of the low carb diets used to recommend you do this to ensure you were in ketosis.  Dumb thing to do--deliberately putting  yourself into ketosis.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks, Rose Pink for bringing this up. Your comments piqued my curiosity, so I went a-looking. Here's some of what I found....

http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/faq/f/whatisketosis.htm

To paraphrase, 'ketosis sounds scary and something to avoid. 'Taint necessarily so. Ketosis is the term for your body consuming it's own stored fat for energy instead of the food you are feeding it. Hence weight loss. Especially for the first week or two (phase 1) of the South Beach diet. Just my $.02 worth.

Jim Ricks


----------



## SDKath (Sep 4, 2009)

Probably right.  Here is the thing.  I eat really healthy all the time.  I work out 30-45 minutes almost daily.  I have been doing this for 2-3 years now and have only about 10 pounds of weight loss to show for it.  So for me 2 weeks of headaches are worth it!  I am careful to avoid the ketosis (I eat a bit more carbs than recommended on phase 1 of SB) because I don't need to pass out at work or anything.  But I have to say, when nothing else has worked, this diet has so far done it for me.

I snuck in a banana today and a small piece of toast (wheat).  Last night I had a small apple and a handful of cereal before going to bed.  So I am not 100% on a carb free diet.

But for the results I am finally seeing, it is totally worth it for me.  Take a look at the weight loss thread before this one that I started last Jan when I was on Weight Watchers, then Jenny Craig.  I had about 3 pounds to show for my effors.  And I followed the diets very closely.  I think I just needed something new and more strict to kick things into gear.

So tomorrow is Day 6 I think.  That leaves me 8 days of torture before I can enter Phase II, where I doubt I will lose any weight but one can only hope.

Katherine


----------



## kapear (Sep 4, 2009)

*Add me in*

*NAME* - Kim 
*WEIGHT LOSS GOAL *15 lbs 
*EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL *boot camp 3x a week, 1 long bike ride 13-25 miles, elliptical3X per week approx 3 miles, increasing resistance
*LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE *- Christmas
*MOTIVATION *- I was 15 -20lbs lighter  w/in a year of having my last child ( she's 3). I've let myself slip. We're also going to Cabo for Christmas.
*PROBLEMS*- diet soda, processed food, snacking
*DIET PLAN*- Have sworn off diet soda and have moved to unsweetened tea- working my way to decaf tea.  Trying to reduce processed food and eat more clean. Reading Jillian Michael's _Mastering Your Metabolism_


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 4, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Probably right. Here is the thing. I eat really healthy all the time. I work out 30-45 minutes almost daily. I have been doing this for 2-3 years now and have only about 10 pounds of weight loss to show for it. So for me 2 weeks of headaches are worth it! I am careful to avoid the ketosis (I eat a bit more carbs than recommended on phase 1 of SB) because I don't need to pass out at work or anything. But I have to say, when nothing else has worked, this diet has so far done it for me.
> 
> I snuck in a banana today and a small piece of toast (wheat). Last night I had a small apple and a handful of cereal before going to bed. So I am not 100% on a carb free diet.
> 
> ...


 
Katherine, have you had a metabolic study done such as an indirect calorimetry to determine how many calories you are actually using at rest?  It might be worth it to see where your metabolism really is at.

I only do well at weight loss when I religiously count every calorie.  I do that at www.sparkpeople.com (learned about that site from another tugger a few years back).  It can be tedious but it's the only way I can keep my energy intake in check.  I stopped doing it and now I've gained alot of weight.  Still trying to find the motivation to get back in gear.  My brain freaks out just thinking about giving up junk food.  Junk food is truly my drug of choice and I am addicted.  I self-medicate with it.


----------



## optimist (Sep 4, 2009)

A trick that I have discovered works to cut cravings is to rinse your mouth out with a strong mouthwash when you feel like snacking on something but are not really hungry.  Most of the time, I have a desire for something sweet, or  something salty and I get into these vicious cycles with cravings even though I am not even remotely hungry.  I find that the mouthwash trick cuts the craving almost immediately.   I carry a trial size bottle of it with me all the time.  Try it!


----------



## donnaval (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll jump in late!

NAME: Donna
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL: 20 pounds
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL: Do at least a few minutes each day
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE: Until Christmas Eve
MOTIVATION: Eliminate BMI from the list of reasons why I can't secure less expensive health insurance
PROBLEMS: I hate to exercise; destroyed my metabolism many years ago by severe low-cal dieting and it never bounced back; lose weight very very slowly and get discouraged
SERIOUS UPCOMING SETBACK: Four-night AI vacation in Mexico in a couple of weeks, plus a couple more trips between now and the end of the year
DIET PLAN: Wendy Chant's "Crack the Fat Loss Code"

I had joined an earlier challenge but sort of fizzled out.  I found the "Crack the Fat Loss Code" sometime in the Spring and gave it a shot--lost a nice chunk of weight in six weeks.  Then....drifted off plan.  Fortunately, I haven't regained anything and can now restart at this lower weight.  

I hope I can peel off a few pounds before September 20, when I leave for an AI vacation with my mom.  It's my first AI vacation, and I'm worried that I won't maintain control.  But...She desperately wants to get out of Pittsburgh while the G-20 Summit is being held here, and good daughter that I am, I agreed to risk my diet goals and go with her :hysterical:


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 4, 2009)

optimist said:


> A trick that I have discovered works to cut cravings is to rinse your mouth out with a strong mouthwash when you feel like snacking on something but are not really hungry. Most of the time, I have a desire for something sweet, or something salty and I get into these vicious cycles with cravings even though I am not even remotely hungry. I find that the mouthwash trick cuts the craving almost immediately. I carry a trial size bottle of it with me all the time. Try it!


 
I'll try that but I need to explain that my cravings are not rational nor do they go away. For example, I once had a craving for Twinkies. I hate Twinkies--they have a chemical taste. 
I said to myself, "but I don't like Twinkies." 
"Eat them anyway." 
"But they taste icky."
"Eat them anyway."
This went on for six weeks until I finally caved and ate the horrid things just to shut the craving voice up. They tasted just as bad as I remembered.

Other conversations with self go much the same:
"Eat it." _It_ being ice cream, candy, chips or whatever.
"But I'm not hungry."
"Eat it anyway."
"But I'm full."
"Eat it anyway."
"Now I really feel sick. My stomach hurts."
"Eat it anyway."

I need to add that my brain is almost always in search mode looking for some food that will excite it--boost those endorphins and dopamine. Haagan Daz has a flavor called "brown sugar" and I was curious. The instant I put a spoonful into my mouth my taste buds felt a jolt and my brain sparked. They don't call it _junk_ food for nothing. Truly I am a junkie. My brain is dependent on it.

I am starting a new drug today for pain and depression. I hope it will help.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.  I enjoy posting my stuff on this site because you can always learn something new!  I have never had a metabolism test before (I have had my thyroids checked and they are normal).  I will have to look into that.  I love carbs and get unreasonable cravings for them too (like your story of "eat it", "why?") LOL.  I read someplace that eating carbs (bread, pasta...) stimulates some pleasure site in the brain (Dopamine or Serotonin? can't remember which) and therefore some people crave it more than others.  I would pretty much kill for a baguette!  My DH can take it or leave it.  Go figure.

Anyway, I am down another 0.4 pounds today on the low carb phase of South Beach so I am excited.  I even went swimming last night and got in about 40 minutes of exercise.  Today my craving for sweets was pretty strong though and I almost cheated.  I went to Starbucks and had a decaf nonfat sugar free latte and it ALMOST satisfied my craving.  Sugar free is not really the real thing though.  :hysterical: 

We have Labor Day coming up with 3 separate parties/BBQs so I am going to be super careful.  

How is everyone else doing?  Check in sometime and let us know what you are up to.  Katherine


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 4, 2009)

SDKath said:


> I read someplace that eating carbs (bread, pasta...) stimulates some pleasure site in the brain (Dopamine or Serotonin? can't remember which) and therefore some people crave it more than others.


 
Carbs are usually associated with raising serotonin but there are thousands of neurochemicals and no one knows exactly what they do, not to mention what happens in the various mixes of neurochemicals.  Laura Pawlak's book _Stop Gaining Weight_ explains brain chemistry and food cravings.  I've been to some of her lectures on various nutrition topics.  She is brilliant.  I should re-read the book but my brain becomes overly anxious just thinking that I am planning to deprive it of its fix.  I need to find some way to trick it.  Diet when I'm not looking.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 4, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Anyway, I am down another 0.4 pounds today on the low carb phase of South Beach so I am excited.  I even went swimming last night and got in about 40 minutes of exercise.  Today my craving for sweets was pretty strong though and I almost cheated.
> How is everyone else doing?  Check in sometime and let us know what you are up to.  Katherine



We're still plugging along. Maybe we are being a little kind to ourselves, 'cause we've both sort of plateaued. Only down about a half pound each for the week. If this continues past the weekend, we'll do phase 1 for a couple of days and increase the exercise. That usually gets things going the right direction again.

We think that phase 1's benefit is to cleanse the carbs out of your system and to stop cold the yo-yo insulin response that follows carb intake. Hence, even small 'cheats' set you back. It's hard when you have a serious sweet tooth. I use "laughing Cow'  and string cheese or some almond butter on a celery rib for my phase 1 snacks.

Keep up the good work

Jim Ricks


----------



## Emily (Sep 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried  www.sparkpeople.com

A few of my facebook friends are doing well using that website and its free. I don't really know why they are doing so well  . . or how the website works.  A few years ago, I used  www.fitday.com  (also free) to journal and keep track of foods, weight, carbs.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 4, 2009)

Emily said:


> Has anyone tried www.sparkpeople.com
> 
> A few of my facebook friends are doing well using that website and its free. I don't really know why they are doing so well . . or how the website works. A few years ago, I used www.fitday.com (also free) to journal and keep track of foods, weight, carbs.


 
See post #34. I've used it. It's great for tracking calories, protein, carbs, fat, saturated fat, iron, calcium, sodium . . . .whatever it is you want to track. You input your information (height, weight, etc and food preferences) and the site will calculate your energy needs and give you daily meal plans. Or, you can do your own thing and just input what you eat and it will calculate it all for you. The key is to be very honest with your portion sizes. That means you need to measure and not guess what you are eating. Most people tend to underestimate what they are really eating. I suggest you get a food scale and weigh your foods for more accurate results. 

There is a "favorites" section of the nutrition tracker that makes it easier to find and add foods you eat more often. If the database does not have the food you want, you can input that info yourself. It is quite easy once you get the hang of it. You can enter your recipes and it will calculate composition for you.

It can be a real eye-opener to see what one really eats. 

The site will also track calories burned. 

I found the sparkpeople experts (RD, fitness trainer, etc) to be credible but the community boards were not always accurate. Lots of weird and false information posted by people. The site's professional staff tries to answer and correct but there are too many posts for them to address them all.

I've recommended this site to alot of people. Like I said, I did well when I was tracking daily.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 5, 2009)

You are right.  When you start writing down all the stuff you eat throughout the day, it's a real eye opener!     That said, I am definitely over the journaling part of weight loss (been there, did it with WW for a year) and like the diet I am on because you really don't have to write anything down.  It's just plain and simple: no simple carbs, no fruits (for now); stick to dairy, veggies and lean protein.  Since we ALL know what the bad carbs are, it's easy to avoid them if you can't have ANY of them.  It was the "in moderation" concept that always got to me before...

So tomorrow is Saturday and we are going to our first of 3 Labor day BBQs.  My plans are:

1) Breakfast: usual fake eggs with various veggies, V8
2) Snack: String cheese
3) Lunch: at the BBQ -- I will ask for a grilled chicken breast.  No bread or corn or carbs.  I decided to take a veggie tray to the party/potluck so that way I am assured of fresh veggies to eat with the chicken.  Should be ok.  I need to stay away from the beer and the sweets.  If I can do that, I will stay on plan.
4) Snack in the afternoon: cauliflaur with hummus
5) Dinner: probably left overs over a bead of lettuce with light dressing.  If we get BBQ left overs, I will toss a salad with those.  
6) Late nite snack: just got a sugar free lemon mousse recipe off the South Beach website so I will make that.  Sounds refreshing and easy to make.

Hopefully more swimming for exercise. 

What's on the menu for you guys and gals???

Katherine


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 5, 2009)

SDKath said:


> It was the "in moderation" concept that always got to me before...
> 
> Katherine


 
There has been debate on whether food is addictive or not. Some say it doesn't follow the true definition of addiction. Some say it comes close enough. Remember the old Lay's Potato Chip commercial? "Bet you can't eat just one!"

We don't tell alcoholics to just have one drink. Why do we expect food addicts to just eat "in moderation?"


----------



## SDKath (Sep 5, 2009)

Caffeine too is totally addicting!  I generally drink Caffeine Free Diet Coke and Decaf Coffee (caffeine makes my hands shake so I have learned to stay away from it) but once in a blue moon I will have a Diet Coke with caffeine (mostly when we go to a restaurant and there is no alternative).  Afterward I literally crave another Diet Coke (with caffeine) for about 24 hours.  So wierd!

Anyway, I am down another 0.5lb today on the SB diet so I am thrilled!  This has been the easiest diet I have ever done!  I hope it all stays off but so far so good....  My total is almost 3 pounds for week one!!!

I am now entering Week 2 of Phase 1 and then I can let go a bit and have fruits and whole grains.  Still no refined sugars but at least I can eat some cereal for breakfast instead of an egg every day!

Katherine


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 5, 2009)

I find that if I have caffeine with a meal, I eat more.


----------



## Clark (Sep 6, 2009)

[Self-promotion/advertising is not permitted on TUG - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## SDKath (Sep 6, 2009)

Let's play a game...

*What's on your plate?? * 

Put down everything you are eating at your next meal (I mean everything!).

Right now is breakfast for me on Sunday morning.

Fake egg omelet with 5 steamed asparagus, about 6 mushrooms and 1 turkey bacon chopped.  1/2 of small wheat toast (need a tiny bit of carbs).  Glass of V8.  Your turn...


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 6, 2009)

For 2 of us, breakfast was 4 eggs scrambled with 1/4 cup milk, 2 julienned deli smoked turkey slices,  a slice of sweet onion, chopped and 1/2 small zucchini, chopped. The meat and veggies sauteed in EVOO and added to the egg mix (after microwaving the eggs 2.5 min) and topped with a couple oz. of shredded cheese. Coffee.

Lunch was 1 7oz can of tuna with a couple oz. no fat sour creme and 1 T chives from the garden. We split a medium tomato and a half an avocado. Crystal Lite Lemon Lime. 

Tonight's dinner will be splitting a 12 oz sirloin, an ear of fresh, local sweet corn, grilled with the steak, a caprese salad since I have a ton of tomatoes and a forest of basil. 1/2 a peach with nonfat vanilla yogurt for dessert. There will be a glass of wine in there somewhere.

The county fair is going on this week, so we sort of fell off the wagon out there last night. Barbeque sandwiches with coleslaw. The local ice CREAM was tempting, but we dodged that bullet and the pronto pups, elephant ears, loaded baked potatoes and all the other really sinful stuff.

It seems to be working, though. I'm recording down another half pound this week. Haven't had a week that wasn't down at least that much since we started this in June. Last week was #13 and I'm down 30# total from starting.

Here's an article of faith. I loaded up 13 pairs of 'fat pants' for the charity donation box. I told Paula that if I go above (a certain top secret number) to slit my throat.

So I either keep it off this time of buy a new wardrobe.

Jim Ricks


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 6, 2009)

*A little late but better than never*

We're were gone on a trip to SF and Yosemite so missed the start.  Hope I can still join in:

NAME - MJ
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL Maintain loss to date, and take off 20 pounds more - which will get me back to my weight of 20 years ago.
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL Exercise class at fitness center 2-3x a week, plus walk 3x a week.  
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE - Ongoing.
MOTIVATION - Better overall health and longevity.  I got a head start on weight loss this summer when I lost over 10 pounds without really dieting.  I spent a couple of months stripping and restaining our deck, stripping wallpaper off several rooms, patching walls and repainting.  Spending 8 hours a day going up and down the ladder, with no time to sit and snack, did the trick.  I discovered how much I'd lost (after letting the weight creep up over the years) when I went for my physical.  As the nurse said, "Physical labor is good for weight loss"
PROBLEMS- eating too small meals then snacking on the bad stuff; too sedentary a lifestyle.  
DIET PLAN- Generally eat healthier and develop better overall food choices.  Have more time to cook from scratch now that I'm not working, so trying to cook healthier.  Eliminate the high fat (chips) and high cal (candy) snacks and keep my hunger in check with more protein-based snacks.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome to our little group!  I think this board is wonderfully supportive and gives us a little accountability for what we do/eat.  It's never too late.

My mom is 65 and she lost 40 pounds this year after trying for about 2 decades.  She finally committed mentally and went from couch potato to walking 5-6 miles a day!  She looks great and feels wonderful.  I think she took 15 years off her life.   

I made a great snack today when I was hungry in the afternoon.  I took a head of cauliflaur and chopped it up into small pieces.  Rolled them in olive oil and sprinkled Season Salt on them.  Then I put in the oven at 450 for about 30 min.  They started to "caramelize" and turn brown and actually became sweet!  Cauliflaur popcorn!  Totally filling and really delicious.  

Tomorrow we are going to not one but 2 Labor Day BBQs.  Someone help me!!!

Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Sep 9, 2009)

Just updating to say I made it through labor day!  Yipeee.  Only had 1/2 of a brownie that was a no no.  All else was pretty much low carb and healthy salads.  Wheh!  

With that behind me, I am focusing on week 2 of Phase 1.  Only about 5 more days and then I can move on to some more low fat carb options (like whole wheat pasta).  I actually miss my cereal breakfasts the most!  

I also just realized it's only 12 weeks till Thanksgiving!!!  How is the week for everyone else?

Katherine


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 9, 2009)

We might have hit a rough patch for a few days. I made baby back ribs over the weekend and we got some local organic sweet corn at the farmer's market. Paula made a delicious corn and black bean and avocado salad/side. We both suffered a setback. We've climbed back on the wagon (phase 1 for a couple days) and will be back on track. 

I succomed to desire and bought a wood-pellet fired grill. There's a bit of a learning curve and I may have to eat some mistakes   Stay tuned.

Jim Ricks


----------



## SDKath (Sep 9, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> I succomed to desire and bought a wood-pellet fired grill. There's a bit of a learning curve and I may have to eat some mistakes   Stay tuned.
> 
> Jim Ricks



:hysterical:  Now that's funny.  Good luck with the learning!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 9, 2009)

*Back On The Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet.*

After 6+ weeks of out-of-control compulsive binge eating that has left me bloated & repulsively fat, I am back on the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_.

I've been on it for 24 hours, which I know is laughable.  But it's a start. It's 24 hours during which I have not eaten any second portions, any desserts, or anything between meals other than fresh fruit.  (Also, no whisky or beer or wine. -- but that's another story.)

As far as I know, Dr. Phil himself would not necessarily recognize the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_ as I have described it.  But Dr. Phil gets the credit anyway.

The origin of my version of the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_ came from a teaser on Dr. Phil's network TV special a few years back devoted to diet & exercise.  Before a commercial break, they asked what weight gain will result from eating 1 extra doughnut a day every day for a year -- the answer after these important messages. 

After commercial break, the answer was _30 pounds !_ 

That led to the assumption that _not_ eating (i.e., leaving out) 1 doughnut (or the equivalent) every day for a year should result in a weight loss of approximately 30 pounds.  

I tried it & it worked. 

Unfortunately, after my medical adventure of last year I got lazy & self-indulgent & forgetful.  Then I got into my recent spate of hard-core overeating, & that resulted in achieving my current _el tubbo_ physique. 

So as of yesterday, it's back to the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_ -- my version of it, described above. 

No slips after Day 1.  

Wish me luck -- although perseverance & seriousness of purpose will be more important than luck, in my experience. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SDKath (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats Alan on taking control again!  Inquiring minds wanna know about the "other story" of beer, wine, liquor...   

Also, can you eat anything for a meal or are there rules about how much you can have in one sitting?

Actually the more I think about it, the more your diet is much like most other diets!  Snacking is the #1 culprit of weight gain so by having only fruits between meals (and late at night, my weakness), you are probably cutting your calories in 1/2!  It should work great if you stick to it.

Let us know how it goes.  Did you weigh yourself or take any measurements when starting yesterday?  You should!  My mom lost 40 pounds and on her first visit to Jenny Craig, the lady said "let me measure you" and she laughed and said HECK NO!  Now she keeps saying how she wishes she would have allowed this woman to do her measurements because she's probably lost a total of 100 inches from her bust/waist/hips...

Katherine


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 10, 2009)

*More Of The Story.*




SDKath said:


> Congrats Alan on taking control again!  Inquiring minds wanna know about the "other story" of beer, wine, liquor.


Very simple.  I consumed my entire lifetime capacity of those things by the time I was 45.  
I am now pushing 67.  Do the math. 


SDKath said:


> Also, can you eat anything for a meal or are there rules about how much you can have in one sitting?


_Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_ won't work if I heap up an oversize platter with unreasonable big loads of fatty chow.  I have to be serious enough about it to stick with sensible portion control of normal foods.  

Other than that, I am not going round eating meals of roots & twigs & watercress & dandelions & ivy, etc. 





SDKath said:


> Did you weigh yourself or take any measurements when starting yesterday?


I got on the digital scale.  The reading was 9½ pounds more than when I told myself I really need to do something about being overweight.  

It turns out a vague desire to do something & actual motivation to do it are 2 different things. Who knew ? 

( Then again, at only 36 hours into the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet,_ I'm not exactly an authority on the subject. ) 

I don't think of the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks_ diet as a temporary expedient.  It's more like how it has to be from here on out.  If I can stick with that, my weight will level out wherever it levels out & I will live with it.  

In the short term, it will be nice if I can shuck off the recent addition of those 9½ pounds.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> I don't think of the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks_ diet as a temporary expedient.  It's more like how it has to be from here on out.  If I can stick with that, my weight will level out wherever it levels out & I will live with it.
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



This has turned out to be my motive and reasoning since I stopped collecting a paycheck last June. Wherever the scale stops unwinding will be fine. So far that's been 30 lbs and counting- slowly, but still unwinding a little. No twigs or dandelions.

Jim Ricks


----------



## bass (Sep 10, 2009)

Went to WW this morning.  Lost 1.2 lbs.   We leave early next week for Argentina on a 12 day trip.  Won't be posting for a couple of weeks.   To motivate mysef, I am writing *TUG Weight Loss Party Fall 2009* on the front of my WW tracker.   Keep up the work everyone and good luck.  Thank you Kathleen for maintaining this thread.   I did well last on last year's Thanksgiving thread.     

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Sep 11, 2009)

bass said:


> Went to WW this morning.  Lost 1.2 lbs.   We leave early next week for Argentina on a 12 day trip.  Won't be posting for a couple of weeks.   To motivate mysef, I am writing *TUG Weight Loss Party Fall 2009* on the front of my WW tracker.   Keep up the work everyone and good luck.  Thank you Kathleen for maintaining this thread.   I did well last on last year's Thanksgiving thread.
> 
> Nancy



Way to go Nancy!!!  Have a great trip and let us know when you get back!

I am down another 3/4 pound today!  YEAH!!  I think that makes about 5 pounds for the 2 week period.  A small miracle in my book!   

I also started using the CORE4 CHEAT shake that you sprinkle on your food.  It reduces the absorbtion of fats by about 25%!  I LOVE IT!  I am still low carb through the weekend but Monday it's back to some whole grains and cereals for me.   

Take a look at this video of a guy who took pictures of himself every day for a year!!  http://www.break.com/index/365-days-of-exercise.html

Katherine


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 12, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Take a look at this video of a guy who took pictures of himself every day for a year!! http://www.break.com/index/365-days-of-exercise.html
> 
> Katherine


 
That's a great concept and probably very motivating.  Not sure about the flashing boxers, though.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, I am down another pound this week!  I can't believe it.    

I was SUPER hungry today though and felt dizzy all afternoon even after eating stuff.  I think all the fast weight loss has caught up with me a little today.  I got home and ate a pretty big dinner and felt better after that.  But I am going to skip my workout tonight and just work on resting.

How is everyone else doing?????

11 weeks till Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!

Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all,

Just checking in.  Not much to report.  I lost a lot of weight fast and unfortunately a couple pounds came back on as soon as I moved to Phase 2 of the diet.  But I no longer feel dizzy or tired thank goodness and can eat pretty normally (still no desserts/sugars/white bread...).  I am trying to make some easy meals that are also healthy although that's been a challenge since I have no time to cook at lunch.  

How is everyone else??  Katherin


----------



## JudyH (Sep 25, 2009)

Down 3 lbs from original post.  Goal is 7 more before surgery in Dec.

It helps to have no parties, or fancy dinners scheduled.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 27, 2009)

NAME: Ellen
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL :9 pounds
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL: 5 days per week! I currently hit 4 at least
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE: 5 months
MOTIVATION: life
PROBLEMS: I like wine
DIET PLAN: slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 27, 2009)

This is pretty close to 100 days into the current campaign. I'm down 32 lbs from the starting point. DW is down 17. We've both had a little setback this week. I'm up 2 lbs and she gained a pound. This week is the first overall 'gaining' week since starting. We've had a houseguest- a soloist playing with the orchestra DW is president of. Turns out he's a good home chef, as am I. We sort of tried to outdo each other in the kitchen. Oh well, it was fun and easy to take off the first time and it'll be fun to take it off again!

I said when I stopped collecting a paycheck and started getting some exercise, and my accumulated excess started coming off that wherever the weight loss stopped, I am OK with. The loss has definitely slowed, and maybe it's stalled. Time will tell.

Jim Ricks


----------



## bass (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Back from my Argentina trip.  Had a real good time - maybe too good!   Went for my weigh-in at WW.  Up 2.4 lbs   I'm ready to get down to business!   Will try to lose 1 lb a week at least to Thanksgiving.  Good luck to everyone else.
Nancy


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 1, 2009)

*Sticking (So Far) With Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet.*




AwayWeGo said:


> The reading was 9½ pounds more than when I told myself I really need to do something about being overweight.


As of 24 hours ago, I was ½ pound below my weigh-in weight when I went in for surgery last year. 

So far, so good. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bass (Oct 8, 2009)

Weighed in at WW today.  Lost 2.2 lbs after gaining 2.4 lbs on vacation.  Yay!!  Hope that everyone is doing well.  

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations to you losers!  

We have our photo shoot for our holiday cards this weekend.  I am about a pound away from my short term goal so I am happy!  Wish I was in better shape though.  Need to get back to exercising regularly again now that the weather is cooler.

Definitely want those last 5 off my Thanksgiving!  Kath


----------



## KristinB (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm also going to jump in here late... 

*NAME:* Kristin
*WEIGHT LOSS GOAL:* 20 pounds
*EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL:* 3 or 4 days per week, elliptical
*LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE:* as long as it takes
*MOTIVATION:* I've lost a fair amount of weight over the past year and a half, and have been on a sort-of plateau (gaining and losing the same five-ten pounds) for the past six months or so.  Primarily because I've been having some health issues -- problems with my foot, I had surgery on it in June, and haven't been able to exercise properly.  Not that I'm terribly unhappy with my current weight, I'm about where I was when I was in the Navy, back in the day. But I'd like to lose 20 more pounds and really get back into good shape.
*PROBLEMS:* Stress eater, social situations
*DIET PLAN:* Eating healthy, no official "diet"


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome Kristin! This little(r) group has kind of helped keep my eye on the goal. I seem to have reached the equalibrium (readlateau). My weight seems to be holding with about a 1-2 lb variation. Your post made me think, hmmm, this is just a skosh above what it was 40 years ago when I left Vietnam. It has rearranged itself some though (darn gravity!).  I'm not unhappy with the 35 lbs of loss, now if I can tone up what's left.....

Jim Ricks


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 9, 2009)

My update is as follows:

1) Lost 5 pounds in 6 weeks.

2) Body fat is down to 21% from 21.6%.  So, I lost as much muscle as fat.  Good, but not great.

3) Ate like an animal in New York where I must have gained a couple of pounds.  

4) Increased running from around 30 miles per week to over 40 miles per week where I burned off the extra calories.

5) Over trained last week with 42 miles run follow up by a 13 miler on Saturday, then going for a 4 mile walk uphill to the Cal vs. USC game.  Injured my left ankle.  Could only run 6 miles on Mon and 8 miles yesterday.

Next hurdle is a 30k run on Oct 25.  I'm about ready except for the ankle/lower calf pain which is limiting my runs.  Gotta fix it within the next couple of days or the 30k is at risk.  If I can eliminate the pain, attempting my second 16 mile run on Sunday.


----------



## SDKath (Oct 9, 2009)

Bocabum!  CONGRATS!!!!!!!  I think it's time to post a picture.  I wanna see 21% body fat again someday.  I would need to maybe take off another 10 to get there (and work out more of course).  

Hurray for being in such great shape.  Hang in there with the injury.  It's so frustrating.  I had plantar fasciitis this summer for the first time and my workouts have not been the same since then.  Ihave to be SUPER careful with impact workouts (even walking).  So I am back on the bike but I don't love how my calves get so big...

Welcome everyone else.  Let's try to check in at least once a week.  I visit this thread a couple times because it helps me to make confessions (like the Big Mac I had yesterday)...

Today's been good though:

1) LF Granola and light yogurt for breakfast
2) Lean Cousine for lunch
3) Put a huge pot of chicken soup in the slow cooker for dinner...

I have broccoli and hummus planned for my snack.  I don't feel all that hungry today, maybe because of the 20,000 calorie burger last night.  

Kath


----------



## CMF (Oct 10, 2009)

*You guys are too funny - weight loss goal 2 lbs???*

I have you all beat.

*NAME* Hello, my name is Charles and I'm a heavy-jumbo.
*WEIGHT LOSS GOAL* 130 lbs- _Down 30 so far, I started this about 2 months ago when I tipped the scales at 357._
*EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL* - Exercise bike 3 days a week and 2+ hours at the driving range.
*LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE* - The rest of my born days.
*MOTIVATION* - Life.
*PROBLEMS* - I was born  fatty at 11.5 lbs and have kept the weight proportionately on since then.
*DIET PLAN* - Burn more calories than I consume.  I count everything I put in my mouth (except coffee) using the Fatsecret.com application that I have on my Blackberry and on their website.  I try to calorie cycle to avoid the dreaded plateau.  I eat between 1,100 and 1,700 calories 5 or 6 days a week then 2,000 to 2,400 calories on Sundays. 

Charles


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome, Charles, and good for you! I don't know that any of us will be able to keep up with the sheer numbers of your loss as you move towards your goal. You can be an inspiration. I started out as a good sized kid too, and always enjoyed saying I started out about 9 lbs and it's been uphill ever since.

A tiny bit of advice- get out and walk 30 minutes every day. It'll help.

Good luck!

Jim Ricks


----------



## KristinB (Oct 11, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Welcome Kristin! This little(r) group has kind of helped keep my eye on the goal. I seem to have reached the equalibrium (readlateau). My weight seems to be holding with about a 1-2 lb variation. Your post made me think, hmmm, this is just a skosh above what it was 40 years ago when I left Vietnam. It has rearranged itself some though (darn gravity!).  I'm not unhappy with the 35 lbs of loss, now if I can tone up what's left.....
> 
> Jim Ricks



Jim,

You hit the nail on the head, the weight is about the same, but it's most definitely rearranged! That's why I'd like to lose some more, to get closer to what I used to look like...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 14, 2009)

*Got To Guard Against Backsliding & I Might Come Out O.K.*




AwayWeGo said:


> As of 24 hours ago, I was ½ pound below my weigh-in weight when I went in for surgery last year.


As of this morning, I'm 3 pounds lighter than when I went in for surgery last year. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bass (Oct 17, 2009)

Weighed in on Thursday.  Up .6 lbs.  Will try harder this week.   Good luck to everyone.    Will check in next week.

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats Alan!  What a great accomplishment!  Sorry Nancy that you were up a little.  I bet it's just water retention.  We women get to use that excuse any darn time it's convenient.  

I have been doing ok.  My weight loss has slowed from the first 2 weeks of the South Beach diet.  But it's still heading South though, which is great.  I cut out most simple sugars and I think that has really, really helped.  I generally have been eating more than before but making very healthy choices (salads, healthy proteins, little white bread/rice/potatoes if any).  Also I completely gave up my weekly Starbucks mochas.  I think those had a LOT of simple sugars....

I am down again a bit and I feel good.  I also resumed my usual more intense aerobic exericise again now that the weather is cooling down.  All in all, it's slooooooow but steady.  Most importantly, I have not gained back anything this whole time!  That has me excited!  I'd like to try to shed a couple more pounds before Thanksgiving.

My annual membership with Jenny Craig is up this month.  I have been deciding if I should go back or not.  It's $39 to renew and I get to keep my 20% off all food discount, but their food in general is VERY pricy and I am not sure it's worth it.  A lot of times, those Lean Cousine meals are just as yummy and about 1/2 the price!

Katherine


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 19, 2009)

Good job everyone. Weighing in this morning and, Surprise! Down almost 2 lbs. in a week. We record weekly and monthly to keep track of the trend. It has seemed to both of us that we had reached a plateau because it seemed that the daily fluctuation was within a pound or so. The overall trend, though is still down  1-2 lbs a week. 

Weather has cooled down some here which has curtailed some of our outdoor morning walks- not to mention that it's still dark at the time we have usually gone. We are using our home gym 2-3 days a week and walking laps of our local mall when we get forced inside. 

A colleague couple we've come across have been on a weight loss/tone-up program for a few months before we got started and are a bit ahead of us. Him down 50 lbs and her down 2 dress sizes- whatever that is- so we have some more incentive to keep it up.

Still on our version of S. Beach. Protein shake after exercise for breakfast, salad or light lunch, chicken/fish and veggies for dinner served on small plates. Very little bread/pasta/spuds.

So it goes.....

Jim Ricks


----------



## SDKath (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!      

That's amazing that you are continuing to lose.  It's so hard once you hit that plateau.  HOw much more till you get to your target???  You must be getting closer.

I am enjoying the cooler weather too (read: 72 only in San Diego today) so I am actually working out more outside since it's not so hot and humid.

I am always in better shape in the winter than the summer.  

Katherine


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 19, 2009)

SDKath said:


> It's so hard once you hit that plateau.  HOw much more till you get to your target??? Katherine



It sure is more gratifying to see the numbers on the scale unwind and really see the weight coming off fast, but it has to slow somewhere, and I am getting close. People tell me 'No more', but I'd like to shrink something like 8-10 lbs more and firm up the tummy. 

I loathe going to Gold's, but that may be what it takes. OTOH, if I do that then I can add more of the foods I love. More beef! More wine! More pasta!

Jim


----------



## SDKath (Oct 21, 2009)

Today's goal for everyone:

GO WORK OUT FOR 30 minutes!  Doesn't matter what you do.  Just try to break a sweat at one point.  No excuses!  Everyone has 30 minutes to spare in one day....

Love,

Katherine the Self Motivator.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 21, 2009)

*Tubby Types Might Live Just As Long As The Trim & Fit Folks.  Who Knew ?*

According to some recent medical research, we _el blimpo_ folks might live just as long as people who watch their weight. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

As for me, I guess I'll stick with the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_ as long as I can regardless of those research findings -- if not for sound health reasons then for perfectly good vanity reasons. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bass (Oct 27, 2009)

Up .4 last week.:annoyed:    Will try harder this week.   Less than a month to go before Thanksgiving.   Best of luck to everyone.   It's been harder for me this year than last.

Nancy


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 27, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> It sure is more gratifying to see the numbers on the scale unwind and really see the weight coming off fast, but it has to slow somewhere, and I am getting close. People tell me 'No more', but I'd like to shrink something like 8-10 lbs more and firm up the tummy.
> 
> I loathe going to Gold's, but that may be what it takes. OTOH, if I do that then I can add more of the foods I love. More beef! More wine! More pasta!
> 
> Jim



I just stumbled on this thread.  Good job to everyone who has lost.  Keep up the great work!  I need some motivation right now, I am starting to add my winter fat, very frustrating, I usually gain about 8 lbs from end of summer to Jan, then lose it all by spring, but I am tired of this.  I need to lose 5 lbs.  Jim, you want to tone the tummy?  Try pilates!  Gaiam has an awesome beginners pilate video.  After years, and years of doing crunches, pilates firms and tones the mid section way better than crunches ever will and it is great for posture.  I used to do it almost every day before I had my son in 2006, and was in amazing shape.  I am trying hard to get back there again, but can't seem to get the rythym down yet.


----------



## SDKath (Oct 29, 2009)

I am up a bit too.  Sigh...  But I am trying really hard to get back to my lowest weight so far -- about 3 weeks ago.  It was so nice to see such a low number, even if it was only for a week or two.  My tummy was actually flat!!  

I am fighting off a cold but it's cooled down quite a bit so I can pick up my exercise routine again (once I can breathe through my nose again)....

Hang in there everyone!  

Katherine


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2009)

*Semi-Afraid To Step On The Scale.*

Been staying away from between-mean snacks (other than fruit) & been skipping desserts.  

But I've been pigging out at mealtime on so much $1 Boston Market chicken & waffles & other stuff that I'm semi-afraid to do an actual weight check. 

Maybe later today.  I mean, I weigh what I weigh regardless of whether I know exactly what that is. 

Either way, I will fess up here at TUG-BBS later on. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 29, 2009)

Still plugging along. I'm down 1.7 and LOML (Thanks Scoop) is down .7 in the 10 days since I 'fessed up here. We're traveling next week and with the holidays and family get togethers around the corner, we might be close to the minimum for the year.

I've been out for my 30 min. walk this morning. It was 26 degrees and the dog wouldn't go with. I fixed pot roast- low carb- gourmet mushrooms, tomatoes, onion, red wine, serrano chiles- no spuds. Here's a link to a wonderful salad. It may not fit into your diet. Oh well. http://www.raleys.com/www/apps/recipes/recipe.jsp?recipeid=13626 

Best wishes

Jim Ricks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2009)

*No Gain.  No Loss.  So It Goes.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Either way, I will fess up here at TUG-BBS later on.


Showered down & stepped on the scale after drying off.  

Numbers were the same as last time -- 3 pounds down from when I went in for surgery last fall. 

I was afraid I had porked up a pound or so this week. 

Now I can keep on keeping on. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SDKath (Oct 30, 2009)

Alan:

Now don't be posting Boston Market coupons on this thread!!!  That is enabling in a big way!  LOOOVE BM.  Too bad they closed all their chains near me about 3 years ago.  The closes one is about 15 miles away so we never treck out there...

I am doing ok.  Don't feel well (headcold...) so no exercise.  On the bright side I have no appetite either so I am down about 1/2 a pound this week!  

Katherine


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pigggg OUT !*

Had lunch Friday at Boston Market -- you know, their $1 coupon special, which is still going on. 

Went straight from there to Costco (formerly Price Club) & ate all the free samples. 

If I keep on this way, I'll put those 3 pounds back on pronto. 

Got to get back to exclusively eating roots & leaves & twigs all weekend.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 30, 2009)

Stepped on the scale after the shower yesterday, and I was down 20 lbs  from where is I was five months ago (170 lbs now).  I still look like a peak, but the pear isn't quite as round in front as it used to be. I figure I'm about halfway to where I should be.  

But I'm at a place where I can relax a bit and bust my diet for a day for a special occasion


----------



## bass (Oct 30, 2009)

Hope I'm back on the right track.   Lost .4 lbs at WW yesterday.     Good  luck to everyone.   Keep up the good work.  Thanks Kath for starting this thread.  It keeps us on our toes! 
Nancy


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so tempted to join this thread, but I'm so getting in late.  Getting on the scale this morning, I think I should have joined up when you first started.

Well, maybe next time around, and I'll start on my own until then.


----------



## suesam (Oct 31, 2009)

Muranojo-
To help with losing weight on your own go to www.sparkpeople.com. Rosepink talked about it in the beginning of this thread and it has helped me to lose 10 pounds since Sept 5th. It is really helpful because you log in all of your exercise and nutritional info. 
check it out! 

Sue


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 31, 2009)

muranojo said:


> I am so tempted to join this thread, but I'm so getting in late.  Getting on the scale this morning, I think I should have joined up when you first started.
> 
> Well, maybe next time around, and I'll start on my own until then.



C'mon in. People come and go. Some are 'goal oriented', make their goal and resume their former diet/exercise regime. Some give it up as a lost cause.  And for some of us, maintaining a healthier weight will be a 'rest of life' change in lifestyle. That's me, I hope. My weight has yo-you'd up and down since I was a teen. I had a closet full of clothes from small to tent. The tents are gone.

Start on your own if you want, but there will be people here to support you if you want it. Starting just before the holidays is probably an extra challenge, but you never know. Having it on your mind might keep your mitts out of the cookie jar and holding off on that extra slice of pie before bedtime.

Best!

Jim Ricks


----------



## SDKath (Oct 31, 2009)

Come join us!  It's never too late.  Just think, if you start today, you could be 3-4 pounds lighter by Thanksgiving easily (versus staying the same or even gaining weight, which is what most of the population does in November and December).

There are no requirements to be on this thread.  I just know it really helps keep me accountable to know that I am going to have to stick it on this BBS!   

Bass, congrats on your loss!   That's great.  I am also down about 1/2 a pound again and I am once again seeing numbers I have not seen since my baby girl's pregnancy 5 years ago.  I am very happy!

Now that the weather has cooled down, I have been making a LOT of crockpot soups for myself and my family.  I really think that has helped.  I have Fridays off from work so I prepare it during the day and let it cook.  Then at least once a day for the weekend I have the soup (I make them hearty) instead of a meal.  It's usually lunch but tonight it was dinner.  Here is the recipe I just finished.  It turned out FABULOUS!  Try this because not only does it feed a family of 4 for a few days but you can freeze leftovers for the work week too.

Hearty Chicken Slow Cooker Recipe
1 1/2 pounds chicken breast, sliced into 1" cubes
baby carrots
celery
zucchini (1 baby)
1 can mixed veggies with liquid
1 can diced tomatoes (drain liquid)
1 can chickpeas (optional, with liquid)
1 can corn with liquid
1/2 chopped onion
1 sweet potato, cubed 
1 tbsp EVOO
1 tbsp chopped garlic
sprinkle BacoBits (fake bacon, optional but VERY yummy)
thyme
bay leaf
salt and pepper
crushed red pepper (small amount, optional)
2 large cans low sodium chicken broth (about 10 cups)


1) In a large stock pot, add EVOO and chopped onion.  Brown lightly.  Add garlic and brown about 2-3 more minutes together.  Then add chicken and fry until white (don't cook all the way) about 5 minutes.  I add a little season salt to the chicken as I cook it.  Then add all the rest of the ingredients including the broth, veggies, corn, etc.  Bring the whole thing to a boil and then reduce heat and simmer 15 minutes.

2) Transfer everything to a slow cooker and cook 4-5 hours on high.  Taste about 2-3 hours into it and add more seasoning as needed.

3) Optional but very yummy, in the last 20 minutes, cook mini egg noodles (they come in a small package shaped like stars or squares) per package instructions in boiling water on stove for about 8 minutes.  Then once cooked, add to the crock pot of soup.  My kids love the noodles...

Happy Halloween!  Katherine


----------



## swift (Oct 31, 2009)

Just thought I would share a few tools that helped me even before WLS.

This is a great free site to log your food and exercise in http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/users/myplate/

for me keeping my proteins between 80-100 grams per day and my carbs down to 35 grams per day was key to my weight loss.


----------



## SDKath (Nov 1, 2009)

WOW!!!  Theresa, your journey pictures are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!  You not only lost a bunch of weight but also gained about 10 years in youth!  You look fab!  Congrats and thanks for the link.  

Katherine


----------



## swift (Nov 1, 2009)

Your welcome and thank you


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Ok, ready to join the party!*

Just needed a kick in the pants!

NAME       *Laura C*
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL *5 lbs for now*
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL *to work out on elliptical, home gym, pilates, or yoga everyday*
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE *December 18th, which is when we leave for Ft Lauderdale!*
MOTIVATION  *two teenie weenie bikinis!*
PROBLEMS*no problems, me and food have a great relationship together but ok, there is chocolate...*
DIET PLAN  *weightwatchers online*

Every fall I start putting on my winter fat, then come January, I run to Jenny craig to lose.  Again.   This is the 3rd year in a row, but I am tired of it.  And I am bored with JC food.  So, it's time to kick the pattern in the rear now!

good luck to everyone!


Exercise update:  
Monday:  30 minutes on my elliptical machine, 30 minutes whole body workout on home gym.  450 calories burned!  
Tuesday:  20 minutes of pilates, 10 minutes working legs and buns!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 2, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Had lunch Friday at Boston Market -- you know, their $1 coupon special, which is still going on.
> 
> Went straight from there to Costco (formerly Price Club) & ate all the free samples.
> 
> ...



Alan, stay away from Boston Market!  There's nothing good for you to be had there, not the way the food is prepared, it's just fast food, pretending to be good for you!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 2, 2009)

swift said:


> Your welcome and thank you



Good for you Theresa!  thanks for sharing the pics.  Keep up the good work you look great!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Just needed a kick in the pants!
> 
> NAME       *Laura C*
> WEIGHT LOSS GOAL *5 lbs for now*
> ...


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 4, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> The system wouldn't let me do an update today to add my exercise, so I had to put it in like this.



You can only edit your own posts for 2-3 days.... Jim


----------



## donnaval (Nov 4, 2009)

I joined the thread way back but didn't really get serious until a few weeks ago.  Since then, I'm down three pounds:whoopie: :whoopie:   I'm a slow loser and so a pound a week is ideal for me.

I'd like to lose a few more before we leave for Mexico on December 5.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

donnaval said:


> I joined the thread way back but didn't really get serious until a few weeks ago.  Since then, I'm down three pounds:whoopie: :whoopie:   I'm a slow loser and so a pound a week is ideal for me.
> 
> I'd like to lose a few more before we leave for Mexico on December 5.



good for you!  1-2 lbs a week is recommended as a "safe" weight loss.  1 lb a week is good.  I have found that it isn't what I ate (or didn't eat), the previous week, or how I exercised (or didn't exercise) the previous week, but what I did TWO WEEKS AGO, that shows up on the scales today.  

What are you doing for exercise?  Perhaps you need to change up your exercise plan to jumpstart your weight loss.  If you need suggestions, I'd be happy to help!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> laurac260 said:
> 
> 
> > Just needed a kick in the pants!
> ...


----------



## TSfanatic (Nov 6, 2009)

*Hello!*

Hi there-- I just joined TUG, and realized I am joining this late, but have recently started my own little weight loss program and love the idea of community support-- looking forward to getting to know you folks better, too!


NAME: Liza
WEIGHT LOSS GOAL: to lose about 15 pounds-- but would be totally happy with losing 8-10 and being more toned and in shape!
EXERCISE/FITNESS GOAL: FINALLY joined the gym after about a year!! Goal is to go to gym three times per week--25 mins on elliptical and 30 min light weights and crunches per gym visit + walking dog 30 min daily. Also considering taking yoga/pilates or a martial art for fitness...
LENGTH OF YOUR CHALLENGE: ongoing
MOTIVATION: I let myself fall COMPLETELY back into 'bad habits' over the past year, and now that I am working from home I have been getting lazier!
PROBLEMS: Being home all day means unlimited access to the refrigerator-- and I have a tendency to graze. Also, when something tastes good, I have a bottomless pit of a stomach...and I tend to get super lazy over the winter and want to keep my energy and spirits high while it's cold!
DIET PLAN: I eat pretty healthfully, but need to work on portion control and calories... and consistency! (meaning I will eat well for three days and binge the next day!)

I've enjoyed reading through everyone's posts so far, and am excited to continue!!

*Liza


----------



## tchr54 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi All,
My name's Ed
My weight loss goal is 20 lbs.
My wife and I are walking 45 minutes each day.
Length of challenge-7 months (youngest daughter is getting married in Jamaica in June).
Motivation- youngest daughter is getting married in Jamaica in June
Problems- bad knees, big belly, comfortable sofa, Food Network!
Diet plan- low fat, low calorie, low taste


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Ed, Hi Liza!  

Remember, the first step is admitting you have a problem.....  

Sorry, couldn't resist.  I feel like we're at a an AA meeting (not that I've been).

Good luck to you!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

tchr54 said:


> Hi All,
> My name's Ed
> My weight loss goal is 20 lbs.
> My wife and I are walking 45 minutes each day.
> ...



Ed, low fat and low calorie NEVER has to be low taste!  See my "fast and healthy recipe of the day" thread for some very low fat, low calorie TASTY recipes!


----------



## tchr54 (Nov 6, 2009)

Laura,
I just got off there and am looking forward to trying some of them.  Also, am going to try the smoked catfish.
Thanks,
Ed and Kay
Clinton, Mo


----------



## bass (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm still in the weight loss party.  I wieighed in on Thursday at WW.  Up .2 lbs.  This week - I'm timesharing in Cedar Key, FL.  Trying to be good but there are many good high quality restaurants here.   Wish we could push Thanksgiving back a few more weeks.  Just kidding.  I'll try to be better.  Good luck to all.  

Nancy


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 9, 2009)

just weighed in, and gained 3.5 lbs this week.   

So, here's my game plan:

Continue with my workouts
Log in my food at WW.com so I don't overeat
stay AWAY from the halloween candy
and most importantly GET A NEW BATHROOM SCALE!!! Cause that CAN'T be right!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 9, 2009)

Up a couple since last week. We were in Tuscon, (DW's business conference)and I found a charity BBQ sale- had to try some- OK it was more than a taste- and I can't go to that neck-o'-the-woods and not get the wonderful Mexican fare. Bacon wrapped shrimp and ajo mole (think garlic paste & salsa) slathered grilled fish were my downfall. And the chips and guacamole. And wine around the patio with friends.

Back home and on the straight and narrow for a couple weeks til T'giving.

Jim Ricks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 9, 2009)

*Stepped Onto The Digital Scale Today Before Breakfast.*

Down 5 lbs. this morning from pre-surgical weigh-in of last year. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SDKath (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello folks!  How is everyone doing???  I am just checking in to say that I am once again at a nice low having lost another 1 1/2 pounds in the last month.  Sadly, I have to say that probably the weight loss was due to all sorts of illness instead of a good diet and exercise program.  I am still coughing from the longest bronchitis episode in the world!  My appetite is down still and I really have no enegy to exercise.  So my weight is good but I am not exactly fit right now....

I also got my swine flu shot on Friday and while I am grateful to be protected, I am feeling super tired right now, which I guess is common with the vaccine.  I felt the same way about 4-5 days after getting my flu shot last month too.  Sigh!

Here is to a good thanksgiving and healthy eating!!

Katherine


----------



## TSfanatic (Nov 18, 2009)

*starting to adjust...*

So, they say it takes what, 29 days(?) for your brain to consider something a habit...I'm waiting for that point! I have been going to the gym on Tuesdays, Fridays, and Sundays for an hour each time-- I do 30 min on the elliptical, then 200 crunches, and then hit the machines-- 5-10 sets of 12, low weight, focusing on my thighs and upper arms...its been about 3 weeks and it's getting a little easier, but it will be GREAT once it's second nature. 

Now, I need to get in the ''habit'' of eating correctly, consistently. I feel like it is easy to eat right (reasonable portions, low fat, moderate carbs, fresh veggies) for like four to five days, and then something in my brain switches off and I eat half a box of buttery creamy pasta...then ice cream...you know the drill!!  

Does this happen to anyone else?? Where it is super easy for a few days and then BAM you undo everything by binging on crap? Any advice is appreciated... I just don't seem to have any will power sometimes, I've had a problem with that my whole life!!!

Thanks,
*Liza


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 18, 2009)

TSfanatic said:


> So, they say it takes what, 29 days(?) for your brain to consider something a habit...I'm waiting for that point! I have been going to the gym on Tuesdays, Fridays, and Sundays for an hour each time-- I do 30 min on the elliptical, then 200 crunches, and then hit the machines-- 5-10 sets of 12, low weight, focusing on my thighs and upper arms...its been about 3 weeks and it's getting a little easier, but it will be GREAT once it's second nature.
> 
> Now, I need to get in the ''habit'' of eating correctly, consistently. I feel like it is easy to eat right (reasonable portions, low fat, moderate carbs, fresh veggies) for like four to five days, and then something in my brain switches off and I eat half a box of buttery creamy pasta...then ice cream...you know the drill!!
> 
> ...



yea, I fall into that habit too.  It's called self sabotage.  Each person's reasoning for doing it is different.  You may not even know what your reason is, but that is what you are doing.  I don't think it's lack of will power, though Mr. Willpower (read, my husband) would tell you different.  He could live in a desert with one can of water for a month and still have water left at the end (if he was still alive of course).  He just has that kind of restraint.  I don't, or atleast I don't choose to.  I find myself saying, "why CAN'T I have that brownie?  It's not like I am 200 lbs overweight darn it!"  And then I have it, and then I fall into the pitfall.  You can psychoanalyze yourself to death, or you can work WITH it.  Bing on the crap.  Just take "bing" down a couple notches and pick "crap" that is less crappy!  

I just picked up a book at Target yesterday, I know someone was talking about it recently, perhaps here on Tugs.  It's called "eat this, not that".  It's not a diet book, though it does talk about healthy food.  It is a great resource for when you ARE reaching for crap, to help you pick the less crappy of the choices.   There's so much more to the book than that, but that is the basic premise.  It's a great resource for when you go out to eat, or to the grocery, etc.  It could very well be the best $19.99 you've ever spent!

Can I give you a suggestion on your workouts?  Rather than 5-10 SETS of 12 reps  each with low weights, change to 2-3 sets of 20-30 reps, with low weights.  You aren't giving your muscles enough time to fatigue before you stop and rest.  And crunches...After 25 years of working out, body building, weight training,  I have found that crunches are the biggest waste of time, and they do more harm than good, unless you are working out your lower back as intensely.  The stomach and low back work in harmony, and if you over work one, and under work the other, you end up with problems.  Try to get yourself into working your entire CORE.  That encompasses basically from your mid ribcage down to your upper thighs, basically the muscles that do the majority of the work (or should be).  Try to get into pilates.  You will see a much bigger overall body change, leaner, trimmer, better posture, etc. 

Regarding the elliptical machine, I have one here at home and I love it!  It's much friendlier to the knees.  Do you use a heart rate monitor?  If not I highly recommend it.  If you can keep your heart rate within your target range for the full 30 minutes (my target range is 132-162BPMs) then you will significantly increase your calorie burning.  The elliptical machine at your gym may have a weight loss option that helps you stay within a target rate, increasing and decreasing the intensity based on the heart rate you set as your target.  Depending on your height/weight/age, you can burn as much as 300 calories in that half hour.  Sticking to that 3x a week will burn approx a  pound of body fat every month.   (3500 calories in one lb of body fat).  

Good luck!


----------



## bass (Nov 21, 2009)

Back from my Cedar Key vacation.   Weighed in at WW on Thursday.  Up .4 lb.:annoyed:  Will try harder this week.   Good luck and Happy Thanksgiving everyone.    

Nancy


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 21, 2009)

*Still chipping away*

I'm down exactly 20 pounds from my highest weight, working at it slowly.  Hopefully, I can keep chipping away some more.  We're remodeling our kitchen right now and much of the main floor of our house is unusable, so we're leaving in the basement and top floor.  I've found being forgetful is helpful for weight loss  I keep having to run up and down the two flights of stairs because I keep forgetting something on the wrong level.  I figure I must do an extra 5-10 sets of stairs every day.


----------



## TSfanatic (Nov 25, 2009)

@ Laurac260-- Sorry for the delayed response--but thank you so much for the suggestions!! I've only ever been a sporadic gym goer, this is the first time I've actually ever put forth a huge effort before. It feels like late in the game, and there is a lot I don't know, so all and any suggestions are appreciated!!

I will definitely check out that book-- and am headed to Target today for some last minute Thanksgiving necessities, so I will grab it today...although I'm sure as heck not going to be eating all that healthfully tomorrow!! 

As for the elliptical, it does have a heart rate monitor-- I choose the "fat burn" mode, but that setting always wants me to keep my heart rate a lot lower than mine has the tendency to go. It seems counterproductive to me to keep it so low (since that means hardly working up a sweat!)--can you explain to me why I'm burning less fat if I'm running faster? (Sorry if my questions are elementary--I am, as I said, kind of a beginner at this stuff!!)

I've been thinking about pilates as well, so maybe its time to give it a shot. I'm at a bizzare point in my life, weight-wise...I've always been kind of slender, and have put on probably five pounds a year for the past five years--so I didn't really realize it, I guess, until recently when I got on a scale/looked in the mirror and looked different. Now, I'm ready to do something about it, but since I've never really "had to" I'm not 100% sure what to do.  Anyway, again--thank you for taking the time to write such a detailed response-- I'm going to take your suggestions and run with them!! (After tomorrow, that is!) Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 25, 2009)

TSfanatic said:


> @ Laurac260-- Sorry for the delayed response--but thank you so much for the suggestions!! I've only ever been a sporadic gym goer, this is the first time I've actually ever put forth a huge effort before. It feels like late in the game, and there is a lot I don't know, so all and any suggestions are appreciated!!
> 
> I will definitely check out that book-- and am headed to Target today for some last minute Thanksgiving necessities, so I will grab it today...although I'm sure as heck not going to be eating all that healthfully tomorrow!!
> 
> ...



TSfanatic,  Alot of what we have to work with is genetics, you being slender your whole life.  It makes me think about the genetics I have.  On my dad's side of the family, there is a tendency for the women to get a bit thick.  Not necessarily "fat", but plump atleast.  If you looked up the words "German Hausfrau" (sp?)  I suspect you would see a pic of my paternal grandma.  
Tall, big framed, busty German woman, not particularly pretty, bless her heart.  She was born in 1901.  Their generation never "worked out", they didn't have to, their whole life was a workout, esp raising 7 boys and washing all their laundry by hand.  She was never a skinny woman, but I bet you could've strapped a horse plow to her back in her younger days and tilled a field.  She walked everywhere she went up till her stroke at the age of 77.  

My mom's side of the family were tall slender women.  Never worked out, ate whatever they wanted, pretty, nice figures.  I used to be so envious of my mom because she could eat whatever she wanted, and did, and never ever exercised.  There is a pic of her at the beach with all 3 kids in tow, the youngest in diapers, and her in an itty bitty yellow bikini.  

Me, I kind of got a mix of both, good and bad.  I run about 10 lbs overweight, always.  I look just like my mom (thank goodness for that), but am built somewhat like my german grandma.  That is both good and bad, because even though I have to constantly work to stay trim, I am strong as a horse.  I learned that when I first started working out at 19.  I kept pushing and pushing myself, working out with the "big boys" in the gym, and the next thing I know I am bench pressing 135 lbs and leg pressing 250.   I can't do anything close to that, and don't wish to, because I also build pretty big muscles as well.  (ok, I'm starting to paint myself as though I look like a dude!..no, I don't)

Anyway, I bring this up because, my mom that I was so envious of because she never had to diet, exercise etc, has a host of health problems now, and is very frail.  It certainly hasn't helped that she has drank and smoked for years of course.  I guess my point is, my struggling with my weight forced my hand to constantly stay in shape. 24 years of working out and I feel pretty darn good.  I know it will benefit me immensely the older I get.   Once you get your workouts down, you will be glad you started as well..


Regarding your elliptical workouts, I'm not quite sure what you are trying to say, but the elliptical fat burning program should have an option for you to increase your target heart rate on your own.  On mine it is the same buttons that I would use to manually change the intensity.  On the heart rate option, it should change your target heart rate instead, which will cause the intensity to change for you.    I usually set mine for 117 bpms when I first get on, then once I get to 120, bump it up to 123, then 125, etc, etc, till I get to 132, which is the bottom of my range.  Then I slowly get myself up to 145 and stay there.  I have found that if I push myself above 150bpms for any length of time I end up with a really nasty, day long headache.   My doc cannot find any medical reason for this, but I have learned to work within a range that keeps the headaches away.  

Regarding pilates, I started doing it in 2005, and worked at it pretty consistently for about 3 months, using dvd's at home.  At about the 3 month mark I stepped into a pilates class at the local gym, and it took all I had to keep up!  I mention this because if your first attempt is to take a pilates class at your gym, unless the class is specifically a beginner's class you may find yourself pretty frustrated.  Pilates looks way easier than it is, but it works way better than you think it would.  I would recommend either a beginner's class, or a DVD.  I suggest Gaiam's Beginning Pilates video, with Ana Caban.  Once that starts to get too easy, switch to the Intermediate video, or try your luck in a class.  

I started a thread for people to post their favorite workouts.  Within that I posted some of my favorite videos (Karen Voight's Sleek Essentials is a must have if you like workout videos) www.karenvoight.com  I also posted my elliptical workout.  I'm no expert, not a marathoner or anything like that, but I used to be a fitness instructor at Gold's Gym many years ago, and have a minor in Medical Dietetics.  I try to put alot of thought in the type of workouts I do, to maximize results.   I really like Karen Voight's workout videos, because she knows how to slow down moves and isolate muscle groups.  I also like pilates because it does the same.  I went with elliptical workouts because too many years of aerobics classes on concrete/carpeted floors was not kind to my knees. 

Good luck!  You are on the right path!


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Thought I'd dredge this thread out of page 3....*

And put it back on page 1 now that thanksgiving is over!  

(and not just because I lost 3 lbs in the last two weeks!)

Well, ok, that is part of it.  

I've been cutting my sugar intake down drastically.  Morning coffee with sugar, creamer and vanilla syrup?  Gone.  Fruit on the bottom yogurt?  Replaced with Oikos, with half the sugar and twice the protein.  Instant oatmeal?  Gone.  Replaced with Kashi U7, which has hardly any sugar in at all but is LOADED with vitamins, nutrients, protein and fiber.  No more brownies, cookies, starbucks, you name it, gone.  Been eating lots of omlettes lately, mostly "egg beaters".  I say that in parenthesis because I found a fat free, organic version, I just cannot remember the name of the brand.   No more toast with jelly, honey nut cheerios, bye bye bye!  It doesn't really feel like a diet though, because I am doing something different in that I am not TORTURING myself with salads twice a day.  I do like salads, but they can get old quickly, and when it is cold out I tend to eat a little differently, hence the warm eggs for breakfast.   For lunch I will eat a lean turkey sandwich with sweet peppers, lots of lettuce, and chipotle mustard, some tomato soup and perrier with lime.  Very filling.  Breakfast is Oikos yogurt, and a bowl of Kashi U7.  Today I had that plus part of an omlette, because I was working out later.  Tonite will be tougher, we are going out for Italian to celebrate DD's b-day, but I will go easy on the bread, and not order anything with a cream based sauce.  (and just a little piece of b-day cake ).

17 days till bikini weather!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 1, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> And put it back on page 1 now that thanksgiving is over!
> (and not just because I lost 3 lbs in the last two weeks!)
> Well, ok, that is part of it.



OK, rub it in! The 3 lbs you lost? I found 'em. Probably had to do with falling seriously off the wagon. Bread. Pasta. Wine. Beer. Chips. Seconds. Pie. Ice cream. Big plates full. More wine. Oh well!

It's not as dire as I depicted, though. We got back home Sunday nite, got back to the walking, salads, and lean protein and more than half of the increase disapparated.

We may be at a holding-our-own weight for a while, but still, between DW and me, we are down almost 60 lbs since June. There's still weight to lose, we aren't fading to nothing, but expectations are more moderate. 

Besides, I'd look funny in a bikini.

Jim Ricks


----------



## tchr54 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all,
Just thought I'd get back to talking to my buddies.  Thanksgiving was fair, I only gained a couple of pounds, up to 255 lbs.  I have started an exercise program from Men's Health magazine that involves 60 lb. sand bags and it really makes you know you have muscles that haven't been worked in a while. Be safe, be good, have fun and enjoy life, I'll talk to you guys later.
Ed and Kay 
Clinton, Mo


----------



## bass (Dec 3, 2009)

Weighed in at WW this morning.   Lost .6 lbs.    My first weigh in since Thanksgiving.  Best of luck to everyone. Don't give up.

Nancy


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, I achieved one of my two goals.  Yesterday, I ran and finished the Honolulu Marathon.  Here is a link describing my Honolulu Marathon experience.  But, I didn't achieve my weight and body fat goals.  That's due to the fact that I got massive shin splints in September from over training.  It took 2 months to recover from them and it severely limited my ability to train.  I took up water running which helped a bit.  But, I could no longer run much more than 30 miles per week.  But, I was able to do enough to finish.

To alleviate the stress on my legs, I am thinking of taking up triathlon training.  If I can learn how to swim properly, I'm going to do it.  Unfortunately, diet is going to have to come into play.  No matter how you slice it, if you want to lose weight, you have to diet.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 14, 2009)

*Congrats, Jim*



BocaBum99 said:


> Well, I achieved one of my two goals.  Yesterday, I ran and finished the Honolulu Marathon.  Here is a link describing my Honolulu Marathon experience.  But, I didn't achieve my weight and body fat goals.  That's due to the fact that I got massive shin splints in September from over training.  It took 2 months to recover from them and it severely limited my ability to train.  I took up water running which helped a bit.  But, I could no longer run much more than 30 miles per week.  But, I was able to do enough to finish.
> 
> To alleviate the stress on my legs, I am thinking of taking up triathlon training.  If I can learn how to swim properly, I'm going to do it.  Unfortunately, diet is going to have to come into play.  No matter how you slice it, if you want to lose weight, you have to diet.



Proud of your accomplishment!    Cathy in Carlsbad


----------



## swift (Dec 14, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> Well, I achieved one of my two goals.  Yesterday, I ran and finished the Honolulu Marathon.  Here is a link describing my Honolulu Marathon experience.  But, I didn't achieve my weight and body fat goals.  That's due to the fact that I got massive shin splints in September from over training.  It took 2 months to recover from them and it severely limited my ability to train.  I took up water running which helped a bit.  But, I could no longer run much more than 30 miles per week.  But, I was able to do enough to finish.
> 
> To alleviate the stress on my legs, I am thinking of taking up triathlon training.  If I can learn how to swim properly, I'm going to do it.  Unfortunately, diet is going to have to come into play.  No matter how you slice it, if you want to lose weight, you have to diet.




Congratulations on you Marathon !!!!!!! So sorry you had to deal with shin splints. Those can be horrible. I have had them so bad I wanted to crawl back home. No fun. I think you would enjoy a triathlon. See if you can find a Masters Swim Class. They are usually very friendly and love to give pointers.


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats BocaBum99!  What a huge accomplishment.  

It's nice to get this thread revived coming into the holidays.  I'm hoping I can hold my weight at least flat during the next few weeks.  I've lost about 20 pounds since I started in July, which is much better than I ever thought I'd do.  I've grown out of my big pants and back into the next size down, which I hadn't bothered to get rid off (thank heavens.)

My goal is to lose another 20, which would put me back to the weight I was when I got married more than 30 years ago.  When my mother was 70 she got that advice from her doctor, and was irrate at the idea...but I think over time she did get down nearly to that.  I've always remembered the advice and decided to make that my goal now.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 15, 2009)

stmartinfan said:


> Congrats BocaBum99!  What a huge accomplishment.
> 
> It's nice to get this thread revived coming into the holidays.  I'm hoping I can hold my weight at least flat during the next few weeks.  I've lost about 20 pounds since I started in July, which is much better than I ever thought I'd do.  I've grown out of my big pants and back into the next size down, which I hadn't bothered to get rid off (thank heavens.)
> 
> My goal is to lose another 20, which would put me back to the weight I was when I got married more than 30 years ago.  When my mother was 70 she got that advice from her doctor, and was irrate at the idea...but I think over time she did get down nearly to that.  I've always remembered the advice and decided to make that my goal now.



Two kids (46 and 40 lb weight gains), and 12 years later I am 7 lbs lighter than I was on my wedding day.      I'm not a skinny minny, wasn't then, am not one now, never will be, but still it's something I can feel good about.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 17, 2009)

*Stepped Onto The Digital Scale Last Night Before Bedtime.*

Down 7½ lbs. last night from pre-surgical weigh-in 13 months ago. 

Meanwhile, packages of holiday snacks & goodies arrive daily from friends & family all over the country.  

Plus, a good friend & neighbor is having a big holiday dinner party Saturday night.  I'll miss most of that while out playing tunes with Fairfax Band at their big holiday concert (unless that gets snowed out), although I will show up late to the dinner party for leftovers (instead of going to the Fairfax Band holiday party at the maestro's house). 

It will be a challenge to see if I can get through the month without porking out. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bass (Dec 19, 2009)

Down 1 lb this week at WW.   Keeping my fingers crossed that I won't gain hardly anything during the holidays.   Seasons Greetings to all - especially all of the Weight Loss Party members.  Keep it up!!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am down to 199 pounds.  I started the year at 207 pounds, now if Christmas and New Years were not around the corner.  Maybe I could hit 197 pounds for the year.  My goal is to weigh between 185 and 190 pounds.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 20, 2009)

Looking at the last month or so, I've pretty much achieved what I wanted- weight-wise. It has settled in +- a pound or so from 182. Mentally I'd like it better if it'd plateau'd under 179. That would have been a 40 lb drop in 6 months, but I can live with 36. I'll try and not fall too far back over the next couple weeks.

Back on the wagon (and at the gym) after the new year.

Jim Ricks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 20, 2009)

*Sticking With The Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet.*

Down 1½ lb. since Thursday. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## CMF (Dec 20, 2009)

CMF said:


> I have you all beat.
> 
> *NAME* Hello, my name is Charles and I'm a heavy-jumbo.
> *WEIGHT LOSS GOAL* 130 lbs- _Down 30 so far, I started this about 2 months ago when I tipped the scales at 357._
> ...




I'd thought I'd give you guys an update just for giggles.

I'm down another 30 pounds for a total of 60ish pounds since I started.  Another 100 to go.  I just joined a gym last Friday because I do not want to lose muscle mass - I'll need muscles if I have to shovel a couple of more tons of snow like I did yesterday and today;  I'm too stubborn to buy a sissy snow thrower.

Charles


----------



## JudyH (Dec 20, 2009)

Great going everyone.

I had my hip surgery Dec 1.  A week of hardly being able to eat provided a silver lining, 5 lbs lost since the surgery.  And the snow gave me another excuse to avoid holiday parties I didn't want to go to anyway.  I have been really good about not eating a lot since I'm getting no exercise.

After Christmas I will start swimming at the local club.

I am almost at my marriage weight, 40 years ago.  Its just all shifted downward.  O well.

I can't wait until spring and summer.


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 20, 2009)

JudyH said:


> I am almost at my marriage weight, 40 years ago. Its just all shifted downward.


 
That's due to gravity.  Try standing on your head.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pigggged Out !*

Just came home from neighbor's excellent Christmas holiday dinner party -- totally incompatible with the Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet. 

Ate unconscionable volumes of cheeses & crackers & nuts & salad & fruits & garlic bread & meatballs & lasagna & stuffed shells & ice cream & toppings & I don't know what-all.  

Undid much recent weight loss progress, I fear. 

For sure tonight's pig-out more than made up for the hour or so I spent in strenuous snow shoveling earlier today. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 23, 2009)

*On Guard Against Further Pigging Out.*

This time of year, packages of goodies arrive just about every day. 

Not only that, yesterday The Chief Of Staff came home from the store with pumpkin pie & coconut creme pie & Boston cream pie & donuts & I don't know what-all. 

Plus, our daughter-in-law made iced sugar cookies in the shape of gingerbread men.  She also brought over to our house _more_ goodies she received as gifts from her 6th graders at the school where she teaches math.  

So far I've let all that stuff go untasted.  The only goodies I've munched have been a few of the nuts my sister sent in gift packages from Hickory Farms. 

To guard against feeling deprived here at the height of _Goodies Season,_ I just pay attention to the fact that I can now comfortably wear some of the nice slacks & jeans I formerly had to put away because I was too fat to get'm on.  

Wishing I could gobble down some goodies makes me much less wistful than wishing I hadn't grown too fat for my clothes.  

So the deal remains -- no snacks between meals other than fresh fruits.  No cookies.  No candies.  No second helpings.  No desserts.  No whiskey, no beer, & no wine.  No cake.  No pie.  No pudding.  No ice cream.  No Twinkies.  No Ho-Hos.  No Wing-Dings.  No eggnog.  

I can't help being old.  But by remembering & paying attention, maybe I can do something about being old & _fat_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bevan (Jan 9, 2010)

Green tea weight loss is one of the leading methods of reducing weight by the utilization of green tea. It has influential health benefits including antioxidants which will help the metabolic system to run fast which will burn the calories.


----------

